# Following on from 'not long now' - what are your fittening plans?



## Bernster (26 June 2012)

Interested to know what people are planning to get fit for the upcoming season.  Although it seems a long way off, sounds like some work is starting soon for some.

New ponio is already pretty fit, or she was before I got her 3 weeks ago (am hoping they don't lose fitness that fast!) so not starting from scratch.  Be good to hear what level of fitness you're working to and how you're getting there.

We won't be out all the time, but hoping to be a little more regular than last year, assuming she turns out to be a good solid hunter despite her spindly little legs


----------



## JenHunt (26 June 2012)

Ron hasn't been properly turned away, we try to keep him hacking out all year at least! That said, his last month or so have been pretty easy for him! Plan now is to get him out more and doing more distance and then increase the fast work depending how we get on. 

I'm lucky that he likes getting fit, and seems to do so fairly easily!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (26 June 2012)

I had a minor blonde moment and put my reply in the 'not long now thread' and can't edit as on Iphone, sorry!!


----------



## HuntingB (26 June 2012)

Pony was roughed off in December after going lame. We've just finished our first of four weeks walk work.


----------



## hunteress (26 June 2012)

JenHunt said:



			Ron hasn't been properly turned away, we try to keep him hacking out all year at least! That said, his last month or so have been pretty easy for him! Plan now is to get him out more and doing more distance and then increase the fast work depending how we get on. 

I'm lucky that he likes getting fit, and seems to do so fairly easily!
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## combat_claire (27 June 2012)

Well I'm in the gym every morning for cardio and weights, I go boxing once a week and also whip in to the minkhounds most Saturdays. Bike is still on his summer holidays but I shall start him on exercise sooner rather than later so we are ready for the first morning!


----------



## JenHunt (27 June 2012)

combat_claire said:



			Well I'm in the gym every morning for cardio and weights, I go boxing once a week and also whip in to the minkhounds most Saturdays. Bike is still on his summer holidays but I shall start him on exercise sooner rather than later so we are ready for the first morning!
		
Click to expand...



sounds like you're almost ready!


----------



## chestnut cob (27 June 2012)

I have a new one for this season 

He's only just turned 6 and has done very little.  Not particularly fit and after about an hour or so of hacking, he's shattered.  Partly though, I think, because he's so sharp and excited about everything so he wears himself out quickly!

I'm just slowly upping his work but he needs a lot of schooling and general strengthening.  He's  doing maybe 3 days of work then a day off, then 2 more days and another day off.  He mainly hacks, ranging from 45 mins to 1.5 hours max because otherwise I'm going to have a little nutter to hunt...  Lots of schooling on hacks.  Also one or two sessions a week in the arena, long reining and/or in hand schooling mainly as he needs to develop the right muscles.  Hopefully with plenty of hacking he'll be ready for hound exercise


----------



## spotty_pony (27 June 2012)

I'm the same as JenHunt - I don't turn my boy away as he isn't a full time Hunter (we only tend to get out a couple of times a month) so I do mainly hacking and a bit of schooling with him throughout the summer months. He is a good doer so keeping him in work means I can keep his weight down easier too. I do let him lose some fitness though although we are always just about the fittest horse out when cubbing starts... which isn't always a good thing!!


----------



## Bernster (27 June 2012)

combat_claire said:



			Well I'm in the gym every morning for cardio and weights, I go boxing once a week and also whip in to the minkhounds most Saturdays. Bike is still on his summer holidays but I shall start him on exercise sooner rather than later so we are ready for the first morning!
		
Click to expand...

Oh bugger hadnt thought about my fitness. Surely I just sit on the nag and she takes me round


----------



## igglepop (28 June 2012)

Bernster said:



			New ponio is already pretty fit, or she was before I got her 3 weeks ago (am hoping they don't lose fitness that fast!) so not starting from scratch.  Be good to hear what level of fitness you're working to and how you're getting there.
		
Click to expand...

Cant help with getting fit as dont hunt, tempted but lacking horse that can. I read an iterview by a top rider (cant remeber who) and they said it takes atleast 3 weeks of no work for fiitness levels to drop.


----------



## combat_claire (28 June 2012)

Bernster said:



			Oh bugger hadnt thought about my fitness. Surely I just sit on the nag and she takes me round 

Click to expand...

That just doesn't work with my steed....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/combat_claire/7459936174/


----------



## Bernster (28 June 2012)

igglepop said:



			Cant help with getting fit as dont hunt, tempted but lacking horse that can. I read an iterview by a top rider (cant remeber who) and they said it takes atleast 3 weeks of no work for fiitness levels to drop.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, good to hear, she had 2 weeks of the easy life and is now back into schooling and hacking.  Am hoping my fitness levels improve as we go along, although extra stamina can be found at the bottom of a hunting flask hopefully


----------



## JenHunt (29 June 2012)

Bernster said:



			Oh bugger hadnt thought about my fitness. Surely I just sit on the nag and she takes me round 

Click to expand...

said in jest I'm sure... but a serious point nontheless.... how many of us actually consider our own fitness on the run up to the start of (and I suppose, during) the season?

I for one am always trying to get fitter and loose weight, and have made good progress this summer, but how that will last in the winter, I'm not sure, as I don't fancy cycling to work in the wet and dark!


----------



## combat_claire (29 June 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions for what programmes to try on cross-trainer to improve lower leg strength for forward seat work?


----------



## chestnut cob (29 June 2012)

combat_claire said:



			Does anyone have any suggestions for what programmes to try on cross-trainer to improve lower leg strength for forward seat work?
		
Click to expand...

I actually find that core strength work is best for this.  I cycle too and when I've trained with a proper spinning instructor (ie one who does a lot of competitive cycling, not just someone who takes the class along with loads of others), he always tells you that core strength is the most important thing for getting out of the saddle and being able to pedal that way.  CS work was a big thing in all the sessions I did.  I do yoga which is great for that and I find it helps me a lot.  So I would find a yoga or pilates class.


----------



## JenHunt (29 June 2012)

combat_claire said:



			Does anyone have any suggestions for what programmes to try on cross-trainer to improve lower leg strength for forward seat work?
		
Click to expand...

hills, hills, hills, and more hills!!

and squats, squat thrusts, burpees (evil vile nasty things!), plank (more core, but will help!), lunges, squat jumps. 

place a hockey cone, or a book I guess, on the floor and jump side to side over it, keeping your feet together. then backwards and forwards over it, keeping your feet together. Then the same but with tuck jumps.... 

oh, and more hills!


----------



## L&M (29 June 2012)

Mine have a couple of weeks holiday at the end of the season, then are kept in light work for spring and summer, including a few comps and fun rides. 

I then join mounted hound excercise for a few weeks prior to Autumn Hunting, then each horse AH once a week. By full hunting mine have gained enough gradual fitness without too much road pounding, and builds up my fitness too.

However I draw the line at going on a bike to hound excercise!!


----------



## combat_claire (29 June 2012)

chestnut cob said:



			I actually find that core strength work is best for this.  I cycle too and when I've trained with a proper spinning instructor (ie one who does a lot of competitive cycling, not just someone who takes the class along with loads of others), he always tells you that core strength is the most important thing for getting out of the saddle and being able to pedal that way.  CS work was a big thing in all the sessions I did.  I do yoga which is great for that and I find it helps me a lot.  So I would find a yoga or pilates class.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant thanks CC. I can go to classes through my gym sub so will see if I can start one of those sessions. I might try some spinning too.


----------



## combat_claire (29 June 2012)

Sidney said:



			However I draw the line at going on a bike to hound excercise!!
		
Click to expand...

Chicken!!!!


----------



## chestnut cob (29 June 2012)

combat_claire said:



			Brilliant thanks CC. I can go to classes through my gym sub so will see if I can start one of those sessions. I might try some spinning too.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely do spinning!  I love it, it's a fantastic workout and really does wonders for your core and leg strength if you get a good instructor


----------



## combat_claire (29 June 2012)

I'm quite tempted by Body Pump too - the one where you exercise with a weighted bar bell, we do a bit of that stuff in Boxing and it is really good.


----------



## chestnut cob (29 June 2012)

combat_claire said:



			I'm quite tempted by Body Pump too - the one where you exercise with a weighted bar bell, we do a bit of that stuff in Boxing and it is really good.
		
Click to expand...

I did BP once... never again!!!  I do circuits a bit but I can't cope with BP!!


----------



## combat_claire (29 June 2012)

I may give it a whirl!! Pilates will have to wait until cricket season finishes as the gym sessions clash with my nets session...


----------



## Jesstickle (29 June 2012)

I won't be starting until September / October as horse is broken and the first part of my plan will be praying fervently that he stays sound. Hopefully we'll get out after Christmas if he does. 

I suppose I could always take Nitty but I'm not sure I fancy that much


----------



## Maesfen (29 June 2012)

HuntingB said:



			Pony was roughed off in December after going lame. We've just finished our first of four weeks walk work.
		
Click to expand...

Only four weeks?  I'd at least double that before even thinking about anything stronger as his lay off was due to lameness.


----------



## HuntingB (30 June 2012)

Thanks Maesfen. I'm looking at a minimum of four, as thats what usually happens. An abscess in the foot is what made her lame. We'll keep going and see how things are looking in a month...god that sounds far away!


----------



## olderthanshelooks (1 July 2012)

Both of mine had a couple weeks off at the end of the season, otherwise I keep them both going.
Gave my 19 year old the summer off a couple years ago and it was the worst thing I did didn't do her any good at all. So figure if I have to keep 1 of them going I may as well keep them both going


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (4 July 2012)

Well I've just finished my equivalent of cubbing (been out twice on what turned out to be slow days. The season started in May I just haven't manged to get out!  ) and plan from the Sun starting my season 'proper' ie going out once a week  

Fitness is quite good, will hopefully go up over the next few weeks. Alternating long hilly hacks with a bit of schooling & lunging.


----------



## lauraandjack (8 July 2012)

I'm just bringing Ginge back into proper work now. Due to me being too busy to do any competing he's had a bit of a "hunter's summer" this year, which was extended by a week as I got kicked in the head by a cow and couldn't bear to wear a riding hat!

He holds his fitness quite well it seems so we're starting off with some gentle roadwork this week and we'll get back into schooling next week.  AH starts at the end of august so there's plenty of time!


----------

